# diet eating and exercise to build muscles



## JACKBROWN (Jan 12, 2016)

here's my diet . The () means (CALORIES/protein/carbs/fat)
 1
Beef 8oz (360/46/0/15)
Quinoa 1 cup (170/7/30/2.5)
Black beans 1/2(113/8/21/0.5)
Avocado 1/2(161/2/8/14.5)
2
Boiled eggs - 3 full ,1 whites(227/21/6/13.5)
Quinoa 2 cups (340/14/60/5)
3
Chicken 8oz(200/42/0/4)
Quinoa 2 cups (340/14/60/5)
Avocado 1/2 (161/2/8/14.5)
4
Salmon 8oz (350/50/0/16)
Quinoa 1 cup (170/7/30/2.5)
Almonds 30g (170/6/7/15)
TOTALS
4479
380
426
141.5

this is totals I get in one day. Top to bottom: Calories, protein, carbs, fat
exercise:
runnning an hour every  at 5 am 
squat
100*10
 pushups
50*10
 pullups
25*10


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 12, 2016)

JACKBROWN said:


> here's my diet . The () means (CALORIES/protein/carbs/fat)
> 1
> Beef 8oz (360/46/0/15)
> Quinoa 1 cup (170/7/30/2.5)
> ...



What are your goals? That workout seems very light. Diet Looks pretty good. You could try to lower that fat a little though..what percent beef are you eating? I like to get 97% lean 3% fat. I'm assuming most of it is healthier fats anyway (from almonds) but Idk what Quinoa is.


----------



## JACKBROWN (Jan 12, 2016)

currently I am doing a 6-day routine.
1 Back/Calves
2 Chest
3 Shoulders/Forearms
4 Legs/Calves
5 Biceps/Triceps
6 Cardio

so as you see, I spend most time doing weights and once a week doing cardio .btw,i like 97% lean 3% fat.too 
there is 1% but a little expensive


----------



## JACKBROWN (Jan 12, 2016)

my current goal is maintain my body fat and gain more muscle.I'm at about 5% body fat


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 12, 2016)

5%?? You sure thats accurate? Thats extremely lean bro.
!S!


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 14, 2016)

5% body fat is super low. its going to be very hard to maintain that body fat and gain solid muscle man. I would increase that body fat up a little more to help you gain muscle.
sounds like your diet is on point but I would recommend not running like you do. maybe do a incline walk at a 8% incline or more and a speed of 4 every other day for 30-40 min. nothing to crazy.
that way you can build more muscles on your legs cause all that running will slow that up.
just what works for me but it looks like you got it down good.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 14, 2016)

How much do you weigh?


----------

